# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Tool] OSRSwitcher - Free Old School RuneScape Auto Switcher & Prayer Flicker

## OSRSwitcher

*The New, Recently Released Free Old School RuneScape Auto Switcher & Prayer Flicker!*


https://www.OSRSwitcher.com

*What is OSRSwitcher?*
OSRSwitcher is an application that can be used to click items, prayers, magic spells and special attack extremely fast. You can also use it to prayer flick automatically. It's very useful for both PvP and PvM. OSRSwitcher locates the items in your client using recognition from images, because of this OSRSwitcher works on all clients.

*OSRSwitcher in action:*








*Is OSRSwitcher free to use?*
OSRSwitcher can be used for free, but is restricted to 1 profile and 1 switch. For unlimited profiles and switches you have to purchase premium.


https://www.OSRSwitcher.com

*Easy to setup:*




*Does it work on RSPS?*
Yes, OSRSwitcher works with any RSPS as long as the in-game items and interface look identical to the original OSRS. (Keep in mind that OSRSwitcher is made for OSRS, so it might not work as smooth on some RSPS)

*Try it for free today!*

https://www.OSRSwitcher.com

----------


## OSRSwitcher

Added compatibility for the following RSPS:
- Alora
- Battle-Scape
- PkHonor
- RuneWild
- Zenyte

----------


## OSRSwitcher

New updates will arrive shortly which will allow you to customize the clicking-delay

----------


## OSRSwitcher

If anyone need some assistance with this our discord page is in the bottom of the website

----------


## OSRSwitcher

OSRSwitcher v1.6 is now available on the website.

The following is new in v1.6:
- Added an option in the software to change the mouse movement speed for switching (10-100 ms).
- Added compatibility for the following private servers: Xeros & Roat Pkz (Switching on Roat Pkz's might be buggy because of their client, play around with delays to see what works best for you)

----------


## OSRSwitcher

The full list of servers that work with OSRSwitcher now is:
- Roat Pkz (Modified Client: Play around with Mouse Speed, Switches Delays, and in-game settings to see what works best for you)
- SpawnPK (Modified Client: Play around with Mouse Speed, Switches Delays, and in-game settings to see what works best for you)
- Alora
- Battle-Scape
- PkHonor
- RuneWild
- Xeros
- Zenyte

And of course, regular OSRS.

----------


## OSRSwitcher

OSRSwitcher now works with ANY client and ANY OSRS RSPS

----------

